# Bogart Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... what a transformation. He's (now) beautiful !!!!!!! What a great job you've done..... physically and emotionally.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG..You Rock!!!! Look how far a little love will go!!! Congrats on 1 GORGEOUS baby!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Raini! I saw Bo's tribute. I remember when you adopted him!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words...it has been a pleasure nurturing this sweet boy into the great dog he has become.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Bo is a lucky boy!!! It never ceases to amaze me how one person can see a dog as a burden while another can see that same dog as pure joy. I am so grateful things have worked out so well for you and Bo. I still remember talking to you about wanting a "big goofy" golden!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

if I knew how I would quote all of the above posts, you have done a wonderful thing and he looks so happy on all your work


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Bo is a lucky boy!!! It never ceases to amaze me how one person can see a dog as a burden while another can see that same dog as pure joy. I am so grateful things have worked out so well for you and Bo. I still remember talking to you about wanting a "big goofy" golden!


I am so happy you saw this thread Lisa, I was hoping you would see how he has changed. He is truly a very happy and very loved boy. I can't thank you enough for all you did in helping me find the right "big goofy golden boy" and that, he most certainly is. Thank Suzanne for me too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful! What a sweet face.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow! He really looks like a different dog! Great job


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have really worked a miracle there with Bogart! The pictures show the amazing transformation he has made from a skinny scared looking boy to the relaxed handsome boy he is today. Great work.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog Bo is! This is such a touching story and has prompt me to start such a long reply that I felt I was hijacking this thread and will probably just start a new thread. I can't appreciate you enough for posting this today and for all of the people who are involved in rescue work on all levels. Look at that sweet boy  Is he not a shining example of what rescue work is all about 


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WTG, you're a very good mommy, it's amazing how much he changed, he is now a very handsome boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweet face! He looks so much better and so much happier. Wow! Good job.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is like looking at two different dogs. The skinny picture he looks happy but still skittish and the last one he looks heathy and happy and very loved. It is so great to come on here and read stories like this and one reason I will never leave. It sounds like he was born to be your dog, with a little sad detour. Bless you for taking him and loving him.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> I am so happy you saw this thread Lisa, I was hoping you would see how he has changed. He is truly a very happy and very loved boy. I can't thank you enough for all you did in helping me find the right "big goofy golden boy" and that, he most certainly is. Thank Suzanne for me too!


It's seeing pictures like the ones you posted that make it all so worthwhile! Give Bo big kisses from all his SGRR buddies!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's seeing pictures like the ones you posted that make it all so worthwhile! Give Bo big kisses from all his SGRR buddies!!!


 
I sure will Lisa!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Bo definitely is what rescue is all about...words can't describe how it felt to see this boy blossom right before my eyes...if you haven't had the opportunity to rescue you really should give it a try...it is a very rewarding experience.

I will always rescue from now on.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

How many Sunshine rescues are on this board? LOL I can't believe how much Bo looks like my sunshine dog Mitchell. They have the same expressive eyebrows! And Mitch is my velcro dog, with the sweetest disposition too.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cham said:


> How many Sunshine rescues are on this board? LOL I can't believe how much Bo looks like my sunshine dog Mitchell. They have the same expressive eyebrows! And Mitch is my velcro dog, with the sweetest disposition too.


That is a good question!! I would love to know how many SGRR dogs are represented here. I have a few myself...


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

cham said:


> How many Sunshine rescues are on this board? LOL I can't believe how much Bo looks like my sunshine dog Mitchell. They have the same expressive eyebrows! And Mitch is my velcro dog, with the sweetest disposition too.


You know I thought the same thing when I read your post about Mitchell and his expressive eyebrows....Isn't it something how they can convey what they are thinking with them? Those eyebrows are what makes them who they are...amazing.

Mitch is sure a sweet boy, I have been following his progress since Karen got him. I am so happy for you...isn't the most wonderful feeling to know that you have given this big, sweet lug, as I call Bo, a safe and loving forever home...stop me now...

As far as Sunshine rescues on this forum I know of Bo, Mitch, Karen's Mister, Lisa's 2 or more, I am not sure, she has so many...lol, I know of 2 others one is in CT and the other NJ but I am not sure if they are here on this forum. They were on another golden forum though but I have not seen them there lately. 

If anyone comes up with more, let us know.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL, Hey Lisa, what do you think of the idea of giving adoptive parents the directions to GRF and tell the new parents it is a "requirement" lol It would be nice to see all the Sunshine kids!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I know of someone on another forum who was going to go thru SG and a private adoption dropped in her lap before she could chose a Sunshine Kid. I did get an email with information from Ava did you?

Nancy


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

No, I did not I am not familiar with Ava.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He certainly has transformed into a stunning Golden!! Isn't great to be able to take in a Golden that needed a home and watch them change and grow before your eyes. My Liam was just like your Bogart when I took him in from the SPCA. Liam has turned into such a great dog that I can not imagine not having. I also agree with you in that I will only adopt rescues from now on. That is not to say there is nothing wrong about getting a puppy and watching it grow and mature but for me I prefer to stay with adopting Goldens in need.


----------

